
Elizabeth Holmes to Face Trial Next Year on Fraud Charges - lando2319
https://www.wsj.com/articles/theranos-founder-elizabeth-holmes-to-face-trial-next-year-on-fraud-charges-11561754180?mod=rsswn
======
DoreenMichele
She was a media darling in part because she was a female founder. I wonder how
much damage she's done to the ability of women to get taken seriously. I don't
ever really see that angle talked about.

~~~
Reedx
It doesn't change anything if you view her as an individual. She did damage to
her own reputation, not to what group(s) she happens to be part of.

~~~
username444
This.

She was also white. And blonde. And non LGBT. And non obese.

Are all these groups now disadvantaged?

~~~
IshKebab
No because it's not unusual for company founders to be any of those things in
America.

------
olliej
Still should have charges related to attempted murder (knowingly incorrect
testing for conditions that can easily lead to death), and some kind of charge
through threats that lead to at least one person dying.

We also need to stop focusing just on her and also Ramesh Balwani who was just
as complicit.

~~~
afarrell
Here is an introductory guide to criminal law. In particular, to Mens Rea, the
state of mind required for crime:
[https://lawcomic.net/guide/?p=173](https://lawcomic.net/guide/?p=173)

It is written by a defense attorney from NYC

~~~
gnicholas
There's always reckless endangerment, which could potentially be shown here.

------
Gibbon1
Every time I hear of Elisabeth Holmes I get reminded of Barry Minkow and ZZZZ
Best. Barry was a young attractive but shady front for a bunch of older more
experienced shady characters/criminals.

[https://www.investopedia.com/terms/z/zzzzbest.asp](https://www.investopedia.com/terms/z/zzzzbest.asp)

------
godzillabrennus
I thought she’d take a plea deal. She really is delusional.

Too bad this won’t be televised.

~~~
sjg007
A jury trial could potentially go in her favor. Think bright young women who
got in over her head, no fraudulent intent, having to explain the technology
and the science to the jury etc... The only thing is that it will be quite
difficult to find expert witnesses for the defense. July 2020 is close to
November 2020 so it will happen at a time of maximal distraction.

~~~
staticautomatic
It's possible she could win a jury trial, but if she does it'll be because
there isn't enough evidence to meet the burden of proof. Finding experts is
never a problem. There are always people willing to say whatever you need them
to say for the right price. Also, the science being over the jurors' heads
isn't really a big issue in federal court in San Francisco because the jury
pool is well educated and quite scientifically literate. It's not quite as
good as, say, San Jose, but it's far and away better than most parts of the
country.

Source: Myself. I'm a jury consultant in SF and have picked juries in Davila's
court.

